

Optimizing homepage for returning and first-time visitors - Everest

Hi,<p>our site displays a "how it work" diagram as the entire above-the-fold content of the homepage. This is really useful for first time visitors and makes our sites value prop crystal clear.  However, after a user visits the site a few times, the "how-it-works" isn't very useful and it takes up the most prime real estate on our site.  We were thinking about dropping a cookie for all visitors and only showing them the "how it works" diagram the first time they use our service and having an alternative homepage for returning users. Do any sites do this?  We've had a hard time thinking of example.<p>Thanks!
======
teeja
I don't know about the rest of the web, but I don't use persistant cookies.
I'd always see the 'newbie' stuff.

Most sites I've seen tend to put newbie stuff on separate pages. To seem
especially friendly you could use an easy-to-spot greeting/more info link-area
- NEW HERE? - 'above the fold' without dedicating a lot of front-page space.

